# tips on breeding jacobins



## X3MTM

hi..i have a pair of jacs, i have tried to breed them twice, but nothing yet...the first time, i trimed their hair a little bit so that they could see...they mated and layed two eggs, but nothing came out.....i guess they werent fertiled or properly incubated....well the second time, i trimed most of their hair down, to the point where they look like normal pigeons, cut off their tail and wings about 2" and trimed some feathers around the vent area...this time they only laid 1 egg, and it wasnt fertile either... am i doing something wrong? should i wait and see what happens the third time? any suggestions?


----------



## warriec

Maybe the birds are not comfortable to breed.are they in a loft or cage & how big. try breaking the pair and give a new common partner so she gets the hang of things


----------



## Charis

I wouild give them some time and see what happens. They may be embarrased now to be intimate with their new "feather do".


----------



## Clarkey-1990

You MUST trim their vents as show birds are heavily feathered their....This sounds like the problem as I happened to lots of fanciers I know.....How old are they


----------



## X3MTM

they are both from '05...you know i was talking to another guy that breeds jacs..... he said he doesnt trim the area around the vent,but he trims "the pants" of the birds, im guessing, around the legs.....interesting


----------



## Hamza

Any tips for capuchines?


----------



## warriec

Capuchines are very easy to breed and they are good feeders asper my knowledge, what kind of problems are you facing?


----------



## Hamza

warriec said:


> Capuchines are very easy to breed and they are good feeders asper my knowledge, what kind of problems are you facing?


They are mating and mating and mating like crazy for the past 19 days but there has been no egg?? They even have a nest!

They bill 3 times then mate.. They are a true male/female because only 1 of them cooed when with another male...


----------



## faerielady

I just bought my first pair of Jacs today. A Red male & a White hen.

Are they referred to as hens & cocks, as with other birds, or are there other names for them?

When it comes time to breed, should I move the female into the male's cage or the male into the female's cage?

Are there any special treats, aside from their regular feed that they enjoy?

I am new to Pigeons, & am especially having trouble finding info on Jacs, so any help is appreciated.


----------

